# Raw Feeder looking for kibble advice...



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

A good friend of mine asked me about Kibble today and I wasn't exactly sure what to tell her. I haven't researched kibble for a while so I skimmed through some posts on here and gave her a little bit but I'd like to give her more. 

She is asking about 

Orijen
Wellness Core
TOTW
Instinct
Back to Basics

Anyway, What can you tell me about these foods? I am really happy she asked me so I would like to give her more advice!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

No one? 

She is picking up a bag of Evo or Instinct this weekend. Are these superior to Wellness Core and TOTW? I feel that they are but I'm always open to other suggestions. The store she is shopping at (discount from family member) does not carry Orijen or Acana.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't think that she can go wrong with any of those brands as they are all very similar. TOTW is a bit cheaper if cost is an issue. Maybe she can rotate among them and see how her dog(s) do on the different brands?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

kathylcsw said:


> I don't think that she can go wrong with any of those brands as they are all very similar. TOTW is a bit cheaper if cost is an issue. Maybe she can rotate among them and see how her dog(s) do on the different brands?


She said that price does not matter. Its been a long road to get her to switch so I will just be happy if she sticks with one. If that one doesn't work for her dog, I'll suggest another type or brand. The dog is on ProPlan right now.

Thanks for you advice!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

While EVO is a good food, its very high protein and a lot of average activity dogs dont do well on it. Also people tend to dismiss it because they dont transition slowly enough resulting in digestive issues and diarrhea. 
If she wants to stick with grain free I'd pick acana, wellness core, blue buffalo wilderness, and totw.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> While EVO is a good food, its very high protein and a lot of average activity dogs dont do well on it. Also people tend to dismiss it because they dont transition slowly enough resulting in digestive issues and diarrhea.
> If she wants to stick with grain free I'd pick acana, wellness core, blue buffalo wilderness, and totw.


I was concerned about the drastic switch as well. I don't want her to get scared away. 

I texted her and suggested that she go with TOTW or Wellness Core at first and then transition to Evo if she wants to. I wouldnt say her dog is average activity but shes not really highly active either. Some where in the middle.


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

Both TOTW and Instinct are in my rotation.
If I had to give a recommendation though, I recommend she try TOTW first.
My girls have done amazing on it.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I think in terms of company quality, Instinct, Orijen and B2B are the best. 

I think B2B most closely resembles a raw diet but in kibble form and I've heard nothing but good things about it, that would be my first pick. But really, all of them are good


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

meggels said:


> I think B2B most closely resembles a raw diet but in kibble form and I've heard nothing but good things about it, that would be my first pick. But really, all of them are good


+1

I've switched from Fromm Surf & Turf to Back To Basics Pork Liver formula and have only good things to say. Uncomplicated and full of high quality ingredients.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I would tell her to only get a small bag of each and see how they each work out. Some dogs react badly to certain foods even though they look good on paper. A lot of them (Like Instinct) have a ton of ingredients that some dogs might not be able to handle. Rocky and Chelsy couldn't eat TOTW or Instinct but Shade could eat anything and never once scratched or got sick. A dog like Rocky or Chelsy would do best on Evo or Back to Basics which had fewer ingredients. Your friend would probably do best just trying each different brand and seeing what works best for her dog.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

What kind of dog(s) does she have?


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Since Orijen and Acana aren't available at the store your friend is shopping at, I'd recommend the Wellness Core out of all the others on your list. It has moderate protein and fat and I've seen many dogs do well on it. It also uses chicken fat which I think is more beneficial for dogs than canola oil in the TOTW.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I believe she is Picking the wellness core. She mentioned that she had fed it before.

She has a shelter mutt that we suspect is a border collie/bull terrier cross.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I've fed all those foods, with good results, except Back to Basics. Is that a grainfree.? If it's not, then that would be the difference between that food and the rest.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Tess has had issues with Evo, Instinct, Orijen and Wellness (it wasn't the core version, but she wasn't a huge fan of it)...granted Tess is a 14lb dog that was fed Iams most of her life so I think these foods either had too many ingredients, were too rich, or it was something to do with the amount of fish...we just switched again fingers crossed this one works!

In other words what works for one dog may not work for another..tell your friend to stay open minded, it may take a few tries to get it right!


----------



## DogLuver (Oct 19, 2011)

chowder said:


> I would tell her to only get a small bag of each and see how they each work out. Some dogs react badly to certain foods even though they look good on paper. A lot of them (Like Instinct) have a ton of ingredients that some dogs might not be able to handle. Rocky and Chelsy couldn't eat TOTW or Instinct but Shade could eat anything and never once scratched or got sick. A dog like Rocky or Chelsy would do best on Evo or Back to Basics which had fewer ingredients. Your friend would probably do best just trying each different brand and seeing what works best for her dog.


I just wanted to note...a small bag is probably not enough to make a judgement on a food, because you need to try a new food for a longer time to allow for the transition and to see the actual results from that particular food. She can ask the store she's buying from if she's able to return the food if it doesn't work for her dog, I know many many stores do this now. Then if she were to buy a big bag, and noticed right away that the dog was having real problems (not just pudding poos, because that happens when switching food during the transition period) she could just return it.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> I believe she is Picking the wellness core. She mentioned that she had fed it before.
> 
> She has a shelter mutt that we suspect is a border collie/bull terrier cross.


This is a good choice....I would say a rotation of wellness core, ToTW, acana(grain free line), and maybe some orijen everyonce in a while would be a pretty good kibble diet!:thumb:

And as far as the B2B....I've never looked into them much, as when I was feeding kibble I wouldn't/couldn't feed chicken foods, and their pork formula is the only one that is chicken free.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

She hasn't bought anything yet but she told me last night that she is going to go with Evo.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I'd still worry about the drastic switch with Evo. If she goes that route, make sure she does a really slow transition (like 2 - 3 weeks) and really reduces the amount that she feeds to avoid digestive upset. I switched Penny to Wellness Core before switching her to raw and she did really great on it so I'm biased towards Wellness Core. My dogs also got Blue Wilderness for a while when I first switched them to raw (just one a week on their "fish" day cuz they were just getting canned mackerel and I didn't feel like just the fish and egg was enough so I'd throw about 1/2 a cup of BW in with it). I cut that out a long time ago though.


----------

